# fixing magnets



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to use some rare earth magnets on a trinket box lid to keep it closed.

How do you keep the magnets in place? i tried before but the lid magnet just kept pulling the lower one out of its socket.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

epoxy. CA glue works pretty well, but I've had it come loose.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Doug said (epoxy). I've never had a failure with the epoxy method.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tighter socket and epoxy...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I epoxied one to the side of my drill press to hold the chuck key but it did let go 15-20 years later. Then I realized that it will either stick to the DP or the chuck key so I didn't bother gluing it back on. These magnet cups that Lee Valley sells are supposed to hold the magnet in place. They are supposed to have a greater attraction that anything it comes into contact with. Maybe for insurance use the cup and some epoxy. Cups, Discs and Washers for Rare-Earth Magnets - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

This is a small box and I'm using 3mm wide magnets, so the cups wont go in. I've used superglue but with mixed effect.
I have a two part glue, I'll try that on a scrap piece.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

My vote is epoxy. I've had some CA failures.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Did a pet door project with a swiveling bar to keep the door from opening. Tight fit for the magnet and CA. That was three years ago and so far, so good.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

One thing you could do is what ever you are using for the magnet to connect to make it very small. The smaller it is the less it will pull on the magnet when you open the box. The box being small it shouldn't take much to hold the lid shut.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The ones I have all have a hole thru the center.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What about using only one magnet and a steel plate? The plate won't pull on the magnet the way a second magnet will.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

To convert....
3mm is 1/10th inch. aint no room for holes on these.

Can we define "epoxy"? a brand name so I can look it up first, because I really dont want any future problems with this box.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

sunnybob said:


> To convert....
> 3mm is 1/10th inch. aint no room for holes on these.
> 
> Can we define "epoxy"? a brand name so I can look it up first, because I really dont want any future problems with this box.


Araldite is a common brand here. Anything that comes in 2 tubes that you mix together is likely to be the right thing.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Andy, I often see "epoxy" quoted for final finish on furniture. Just wanted to make sure I was on the same page as our american cousins as there is often a discrepancy over interpretation..


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

sunnybob said:


> Thanks Andy, I often see "epoxy" quoted for final finish on furniture. Just wanted to make sure I was on the same page as our american cousins as there is often a discrepancy over interpretation..


Yes, you can get epoxy lacquers, paints and resins as well as epoxy adhesives. All using the same chemistry for different purposes.


----------



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Chuck has the right idea. I've used Lee Valley's magnets and "cups' a few times and they work great. You drill a hole to fit the cup and screw it into the piece, then insert the magnet and the magnetic attraction is greatly enhanced. Close the door, etc, determine where the magnet should attach across the "space" and screw in a washer to grab the magnet. I know it'll work.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

One thing that will help it to rough up the bonding surface of the magnet with sandpaper. Scratching the surface will help the epoxy grab the magnet. Doesn't take much, just rough it up. I usually use a cross-hatch but I have no evidence that it improves the bonding. I've never had one come loose except when I haven't roughed the surface.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I use CA glue or epoxy


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

for small trinket boxes I use catches as shown. For large jewellery boxes I have, on a couple of occasions used 8 x 3 mm rare earth magnets with a hole through the centre.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After I posted the above, I had a thought that a pair of spherical rare earth magnets might be a possibility, pressed into tight fitting holes then filled with two part high strength Epoxy. Here is a link to 3 mm spherical magnets. 

Shining White 216 Pcs 3mm Sphere Ball Neodymium Rare Earth Super Magnets N35 New | eBay


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have flat 3mm diameter x 2 mm deep magnets.
I've pushed them into 2.5 mm holes with two part epoxy, Cant use catches on this box, it has a full width overhanging lip. Time will tell.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I used a 5 minute 2 part epoxy to glue one to the side of my DP Bob and it held for 15-20 years.


----------

